# Albino Bristlenose Pleco Eggs



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome! Are these the only fish in your tank?


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

I have 3 tanks theyre in a 20g with cryptoheros cutteri fry and amano shrimp. And endless snails ugh


----------



## Zmuda (Dec 13, 2010)

Real cool pic! I like it. You have any pictures of the 1" fry by chance?


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

ye id like to see pics of the fry


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Not great photo but here you go:


Here they are eating a mango and a cucumber



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here they are helping their dad guard the eggs in the cave



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

cool very healthy


----------



## Zmuda (Dec 13, 2010)

Those are awesome pics! Do you plan on selling them by chance?


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Yes I've been selling them locally I didn't think anyone on the planted tank would want them but I can ship if needed. I'll post a sale thread I've just been so busy 

I like keeping them well fed and healthy. They also eat algae wafers and microworms.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

They can eat mango? Learn something new everyday lol.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Most don't know that I try all kinds of fruits and veggies and it keeps them very happy


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Sweet, tales from the crypt, those things are spooky looking with all those little eyes glowing back at you. All joking aside you did a great job and they look great, you should let them grow out a little so you can sell pairs plus it will be warm by that time.

I'm surprised they ate mango but I guess the would eat just about anything that fell into the Amazon.

Are these long finned?


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

How big are the parents now & how large will they ultimately grow?


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

They are normal short finned but i do want to get some long fin leucistic bn plecos one day. I'd wait for them to grow but I only have 3 tanks I have all the plecos in a 20, altolamprologus compressiceps sumbu shells in the other 20g and xmas fulus in my 125
The parents are decent but not oversized is say the female is closer to 4" and the male is closer to 3". He makes up for his size by his awesome crown along his face


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Have you met Wkndracer? He raises LFABNP and has somethings that might interest you too, take a look.

altolamprologus compressiceps sumbu shells in the other 20 and xmas fulus in my 125, Huh *scratches head like ape*


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

The Altos are in a 20 until they grow up there are 8 when they get big enough they will be put in the 125 I'm currently making a 3d rockscape for it and its coming out very good. And yes I know tanganika and victoria cichlids together lol but I've done it before and it works well. As for the link thanks very much, but I'm going to hold onto my money for some leucistic ones, albino with blue eyes  but thanks for the tip much appreciated


----------



## jayviado12 (Nov 23, 2011)

scary but cute. lol


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

It's fun to stick my hand I'm and have them suck on my fingers lol


----------



## R_Barber001 (Oct 5, 2011)

I would be interested in a pair when they get bigger. Problem is I would probably pay more to get them shipped to Miami Florida then it's worth. :/ None the less Great Work!


----------



## jersysman (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd definitely would want some of those when you get around to selling them. I'm a sucker for the short-fin ABNs.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Just pm me if interested and we can talk I'm willing to trade too


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

wow im sorry i just saw your reply. no i havent met him. my tanks have changed vastly since then. my 125 now has 12 altolamprologus compressiceps sumbu shells, 20 cyprichromis leptesoma jumbo kitumba; one 20 has an l144 breeding pair, l340s and l201s; the other 20 has a young male flowerhorn; and i have 4 40 breeders now containing breeding groups of neolamprologus similis, lamprologus brevis sunspot ikola, wild pair of lepidiolamprologus hecqui, lamprologus stappersi, lamprologus ornatipinnis and synodontis petricola. im hoping to pick up tanganicodus and eretmodus soon. can you tell ive taken a shine to tanganyikans?


----------

